# What to feed pregnant does?



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

My doe (Daisy) is a Nubian/LaMancha cross breed to my buck (bambie) a pure breed proven Nubian that comes from excellent milking lines. (trying to produce some excellent milkers!) Anyways, I breed them on 10/16/12 (october 16th 2012) so making Daisy due March 12th (145 days). Right now I'm feeding her alfalfa hay, and oats (corn, molasses, etc) along with plenty of fresh water. Is there anything else I should be feeding her to ensure that she has a safe kidding and healthy babies. What do you feed your pregnant doe? 

Also, I would like to know if there are any ways to see if your doe is pregnant. Since the breeding, she hasn't gone back into heat. 

Any advice will help!


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Some minerals would also be good. Way to tell if shes pregnant are blood work, ultrasound or you could take measurements with a clothing tape every few weeks to see if shes getting bigger


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wonder how much it costs for an ultrasound?  Now minerals as in the bergandy colored salt block?


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Jan 4, 2013)

I have heard the mineral blocks aren't good. I use the loose goat mineral stuff from tractor supply.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2013)

loose goat minerals or you can use some of the loose cattle minerals, for cattle a lot of people like the Cargill Right now Onyx,  

For goats the Sweetlyx meatmaker is really popular.  But there are several pretty good ones. 


While giving her some grain during her gestation is okay, I would be careful to not get too carried away and create extra big kids. It is a little tricky, because if she had triplets she would/could have more grain that if she was carrying a single buck, but  many people can't afford the altrasound to figure this out. I always feel it is better to air on the side of caution and have smaller triplets than a huge single.  

Most people seem to be feeding about 1 lb of grain ration a day, or about 3 measuring cups to their large breed animals, Boer, Alpine, nubian.......... 

?Recently I have done some reading about adding feed grade calcium as a top dress onto their feed  to make sure they are getting enough calcium and to help increase milk production.  It stated they were giving about a 1 tablespooon per doe during gestation and lactating.  I thought this was interesting and I am thinking about trying it.  Our feed is a mixed feed ration and already has calcium added to it, sounds like you are feeding more of a combined grain and it may not have added minerals and vitamins, this would make your need for loose salt minerals even more important and added calcium.  Not all alfalfa is create equal and does not always have as much calcium as we would hope it does. You can get your hay tested at a lab. 

Also you pregnant doe may need a bo-se shot(selenium/vit E) near the end of her gestation.  Check with other area farmers to see if you are in a deficient area and if others are doing this. In our area everyone pretty much uses it. 

Copper bolusing is also getting really common, you may want to research that.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> loose goat minerals or you can use some of the loose cattle minerals, for cattle a lot of people like the Cargill Right now Onyx,
> 
> For goats the Sweetlyx meatmaker is really popular.  But there are several pretty good ones.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help! 

So I think I will lay off the grain just a little bit because she isn't yet that big in belly so I think shes only going to have 1.

I will try to research the copper bolusing.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 4, 2013)

Where do you measure the belly? Behind the front legs, right in the middle, in front of the rear legs?


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 4, 2013)

I just bought a new bag of goat ration, and some minerals. On the minerals bag it says to free feed it to your herd of goate, or mix 1/4-1/3 of it in with the ration. (i'm choosing to mix it) About how much of the goat ration should I feed them? I was guessing 1 cup to the buck and 2 cups to the pregnant doe. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Recently I have done some reading about adding feed grade calcium as a top dress onto their feed  to make sure they are getting enough calcium and to help increase milk production.  It stated they were giving about a 1 tablespooon per doe during gestation and lactating.


20kids,

You found one of my secrets, 
I've been adding Di-Calcium Phosphate and Magnesium Oxide in my dairy mix for some time now and makes a heck of a difference at milking time.

Chris


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

That is really interesting!   Where does one find that?  Do you happen to have the name of what you were reading so I might take a look too


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> That is really interesting!   Where does one find that?  Do you happen to have the name of what you were reading so I might take a look too


I get both the Di-Calcium Phosphate and the Magnesium Oxide at the mill that does my mixing.
I learned about adding Calcium and Magnesium to a dairy feed form a family I know that has a Dairy Farm (cattle) so I don't have a link for you.

Chris


----------

